
Facebook's marketing biz dissed by Forrester - coloneltcb
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57609726-93/facebooks-marketing-biz-dissed-by-forrester/
======
lchitnis
Could it be that most businesses don't know how to harness Facebook properly?
Targeting a subset of people on a massive social network requires skill and
finesse. The knee-jerk reaction by many big businesses is to go wide with
their marketing approach, whereas, these days, marketing to a niche crowd is
the recommended approach...

I agree, however, that ads getting lost in a massive data cache is a
problem...

